# Baby Llamas!!! And....Moonspots??



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Last week we had a lovely suprise!! A little baby Llama! Hes the cutest guy!

But guess what? He has MOONSPOTS! Like seriously!! Anyone heard of a llama having moonspots like a goat? So weird but hes adorable!

Also today another suprise, we have a little girl! Much smaller than the boy was so we are a little concerned. She was standing though and wobbling around! She came over to me and WANTED me to pet her! SO cute  I love her so much! She also has the crazy moonspots!

I would love to hear if anyone has had moonspots in llamas! Or is there another name for it??

Thanks


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Where the heck are the pics!?! Congrats!! :stars:

Sounds like an "appaloosa" colored llama. They look a lot like goat moonspots. Google for pics...there are some that look really neat!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I have seen llama's on craigslist with spots....I think they called it an appaloosa llama


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I want to see pictures too! I would love to get a miniature llama to live with my girls but.. in time.


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations!!! I, too want to see pics!!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

yes, how can you post how adorable they are and not have pics!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...that would be neat to see....get some pics.. we'd love to see it.. :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Kylee thats what we called them BUT I will always say moonspots LOL

Sorry everyone! Will get some pics today and post!

I saw both babies when they were still wet and was able to hug both!

The boy is already sold! But the girls may be for sale...Im trying to convince my friend to keep her hehe


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Can't wait to see those photos!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We need PICCCS!!! :laugh:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah i read this and was like, WHERE IS THE ADORABLENESSSSS??? My mind is only so imaginative haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Sorry everyone! Will get some pics today and post!


 :thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

I can't wait to see pics. does he/she have waddles :ROFL: :slapfloor: (you are the one who loves waddles, right??) ME TOO~~!!!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Awww! They must be cute! Can't wait for pics :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is great. I WANT PICTURES :GAAH: :ROFL:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We had two spotted llamas a year ago. Angel was the mom and JD was the cria. They were so neat! The dad was all white with one brown spot about the size of a baseball.


----------

